# Logitech Revue (Google TV) Price Slashed!



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

"Logitech told investors this week that it is preparing to slash the price of its Revue Google TV set-top box to just $99, down from $249. The price cut is meant to â€œremove price as barrier to broad consumer acceptance,â€ it stated in its investor slides."

Article Here

Commentary Here

"Get 'em while they're cheap, folks. It costs Logitech more than $99 to assemble the Revue, so don't expect this price point to last forever (one way or the other). If you've ever been interested in checking out GoogleTV, you aren't going to beat this offer."


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Now there are some rumors out there saying that the original article quoting $99 may have been a typo........ Stay tuned (no pun intended).


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Athlon646464 said:


> Now there are some rumors out there saying that the original article quoting $99 may have been a typo........ Stay tuned (no pun intended).


And I wonder if you have to buy the Keyboard separately?


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

HarpoonIPA said:


> And I wonder if you have to buy the Keyboard separately?


The original article referred to the Revue, and the Revue does come with a keyboard. It looks more and more like the $99 is going to happen, along with a software update to the Honeycomb operating system.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Official & available:

$99 from Amazon


----------



## sledgehammer1367066128 (Jun 19, 2011)

And from Tiger with free shipping:

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-Details.asp?EdpNo=7106070&sku=L23-4000


I'm not really sure what it would do for me though.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

I just got an email from Logitech with an incredible offer. I can pick one item from their web site and take 50% off. No shipping. No tax. A legit 1/2 price deal!

I can get the Revue for $49.50. Or anything else for 1/2 price.

Gotta think about this one.............


----------



## sledgehammer1367066128 (Jun 19, 2011)

Link?

Or is it a members only email?


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Sledge Hammer! said:


> Link?
> 
> Or is it a members only email?


I got an email from them with a code in it to use at checkout. My guess is I received it because of previous purchases I made with them. There is no link to the deal that I know of.


----------



## sledgehammer1367066128 (Jun 19, 2011)

Hmmmm, well I signed up for notifications and updates, so I'll see if I get anything.


----------



## sledgehammer1367066128 (Jun 19, 2011)

OK, I got the offer with the 50% off code, but when I started reading up on the device, it appears it only works with a set-top-box? It won't work streaming from the web only?


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Sledge Hammer! said:


> OK, I got the offer with the 50% off code, but when I started reading up on the device, it appears it only works with a set-top-box? It won't work streaming from the web only?


Sledge, I don't know the answer to that. I ended up getting something other than the Revue with my coupon.

If someone here doesn't know the answer, perhaps the Logitech forums will have your answer.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

I tried to use the 50% off promo on the Revue. Nothing happened. I then read the small print... Savings only available through the use of the coupon code that is being delivered to you via this invitation email. Savings will be unlocked in the cart once the coupon code is applied. Savings apply to, and are only available on, items displayed on Logitech.com. *Offer not valid on Logitech Revue *or in conjunction with any other discount or offer. Offers subject to change at any time. Offers valid for shipment in the US only. Your code may only be used once and is valid through 09/14/2011.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

itzme said:


> I tried to use the 50% off promo on the Revue. Nothing happened. I then read the small print... Savings only available through the use of the coupon code that is being delivered to you via this invitation email. Savings will be unlocked in the cart once the coupon code is applied. Savings apply to, and are only available on, items displayed on Logitech.com. *Offer not valid on Logitech Revue *or in conjunction with any other discount or offer. Offers subject to change at any time. Offers valid for shipment in the US only. Your code may only be used once and is valid through 09/14/2011.


Interesting. Back when I got my code the Revue was not excluded. I even had it in my cart at $49 and change and then changed my mind. If I remember correctly, the Revue dropped in price right around the same time I received my code.


----------



## yoryendor (Sep 24, 2011)

Love the Revue, excited about the price break and looking forward to owning it.
YorYendor


----------



## Capmeister1367066138 (Nov 30, 2011)

I picked one of these up for $99... I like it, but am waiting for the Honeycomb update. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Hdhead (Jul 30, 2007)

Have owned a Revue since the day it was launched. Must say a major disappointment. Anyone know more about the timing of the new software they promised?


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Hdhead said:


> Have owned a Revue since the day it was launched. Must say a major disappointment. Anyone know more about the timing of the new software they promised?


My guess is 'sooner' rather than 'later'. See this article dated October 27th:

http://androidcommun...arket-20111027/


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Athlon646464 said:


> My guess is 'sooner' rather than 'later'. See this article dated October 27th:
> 
> http://androidcommun...arket-20111027/


Athlon646464 did you ever break down and buy one?


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

HarpoonIPA said:


> Athlon646464 did you ever break down and buy one?


No. I had a great offer from them, too. It was 50% off on a number of things they sell, with free shipping and no tax. I opted for their G35 gaming headset and gave it to my daughter after reading reviews of the Revue.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Athlon646464 said:


> No. I had a great offer from them, too. It was 50% off on a number of things they sell, with free shipping and no tax. I opted for their G35 gaming headset and gave it to my daughter after reading reviews of the Revue.


Yeah, I understand and I bet you made the right choice. I was just wondering how it compared to my Boxee Box for list of apps


----------



## photostudent (Nov 8, 2007)

Picked up a Mini Controller $49 a couple days ago, (down from $129). I have stopped using the original keboard completely! Best Buy also had the Revue with camera for $129, It was $150 for just the camera before. Anyway I use a Roku and a Revue on the same TV. The Roku has a simpler interface and many more channels, (350+) but I can browse and get internet content on the Revue not available on the Roku.


----------



## TucsonTechie (Jun 27, 2011)

The original price was questionable. However, for $99 the Revue is pretty nice. I just got one, and while not perfect, I think it's a pretty nice piece. I hope the OS is eventually updated, but even if it is never updated, I think the product is plenty useable. I love being able to surf the web while watching TV in a PinP window, for example.

I guess it depends on your lifestyle.


----------



## Capmeister1367066138 (Nov 30, 2011)

TucsonTechie said:


> The original price was questionable. However, for $99 the Revue is pretty nice. I just got one, and while not perfect, I think it's a pretty nice piece. I hope the OS is eventually updated, but even if it is never updated, I think the product is plenty useable. I love being able to surf the web while watching TV in a PinP window, for example.
> 
> I guess it depends on your lifestyle.


Yes, this is awesome. Also, slapping up a movie trailer via YouTube is awesome. YouTube has a lot of HD content now.


----------



## dualsub20061367066128 (Jun 12, 2011)

Logitech not only botched the release of this product, they've totally screwed the pooch with the update. Slow to release, no word on timeframe, no communication at all. 

I'm not giving up on my Harmony remotes and Logitech keyboards, but I won't buy any new products from them without seriously considering other options first.


----------



## dtanderson (Jul 30, 2004)

I was wanting one when it came out but the price was too high and now they have dropped the price but was lacking in features. Now it looks like Logitech is abandoning the Revue so I may have to look to getting a different Google TV device. I hear Samsung and someone else will be releasing Google TV devices next year....


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

With Logitech dumping the Revue, I am hearing a lot of stories that apps and things in it have stopped working. Can anyone who owns one confirm that? I was thinking of buying one for the Google TV, but won't if this is happening. I would get a Sony Blu Ray with Google TV, if that is the case.


----------



## Wilf1367066123 (Mar 22, 2011)

lou_do said:


> With Logitech dumping the Revue, I am hearing a lot of stories that apps and things in it have stopped working. Can anyone who owns one confirm that? I was thinking of buying one for the Google TV, but won't if this is happening. I would get a Sony Blu Ray with Google TV, if that is the case.


I have two of them, and nothing has changed since I got them. Just got through watching a two-part episode of "Above Suspicion" from Acorn TV on one of them.


----------



## Wilf1367066123 (Mar 22, 2011)

There was an update to the GTV firmware/software. No problem with the older GTV, but my newer one became bricked. Apparently I am not alone - at this point I don't think Logitech or Google have determined if there is a solution.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Wilf said:


> There was an update to the GTV firmware/software. No problem with the older GTV, but my newer one became bricked. Apparently I am not alone - at this point I don't think Logitech or Google have determined if there is a solution.


That stinks, what are they going to do? If units are bricking and no new units are going to be built


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

I finally broke down and bought a Revue. The price has started going back up on them. Must be getting near the end of them.

After I set it up, it crashed a few times and after an unplug reboot, it has been working just fine. Happy with the unit so far.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

Has anyone heard of we will see any chance of getting MLB-TV on the Revue?


----------

